# Boy Names?



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

How about Mocha for a brown poodle..

River, Oliver are a couple of others that come to mind


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

For what it is worth, I understand dogs hear the last syllables more than the first, but I feel like a different sound at the beginning of their name gives them a clue you mean them, and not their buddy. Either way I am sure they will get it figured out.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Milo is so cool!
Good luck with new baby!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, lucky you! A new puppy!
I like the name you suggested of Mochi...because it is like Mocha (for a brown poodle) but it does not end with the "A" sound like Mia.
I named my brown boy, Teddy..because he is a Teddy Bear!
Everyone has different idea when it comes to naming their dogs. I personally, like human names...but some people like original names or names that reflect their lifestyle or interests.
Maybe when you meet the little boy...his personality might give you some ideas for names.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cadbury, Rowntree, Truffle, Button - all good chocolate names. Or Bisto, perhaps?!

I agree about the first letter, if only because I find it easier myself if they are different, but if you want M names: Marcus, Maverick, Max, Malcolm, Merry, Merlin, Monty.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, i like Milo and Mochi and Truffle. In fact, Truffle is what I would name my brown poodle if I were to have one.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

My "french" chicken has a M name.. he is "Maurice" .. so... when i sing to him in the barnyard he gets to hear my rendition of "the Joker" where it says " Some people call me Maurice" actually they get a lot of that song because my horse is Joker lOL!!! My poor pets!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> My "french" chicken has a M name.. he is "Maurice" .. so... when i sing to him in the barnyard he gets to hear my rendition of "the Joker" where it says " Some people call me Maurice" actually they get a lot of that song because my horse is Joker lOL!!! My poor pets!


LOL Now I have this image of you serenading your pets with Steve Miller songs!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, only those two.. the others have their own songs so my "REPERTOIRE" is pretty big..I actually learned to sing "Allons Danser Colinda" in french while singing to my horse Collinda haha, I love that i can sing to them and they make no judgements


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Miles, that was one of the names I had liked for Tate. 

As for other names, I really like Miso (like the soup), and Ivan. 

As for names that "GO" with Mia, the two human Mia's I know have brothers named Gideon (their nicknames are MiMi and the Schmoo), and Anthony (Anth).


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As someone with two M name dogs....DON'T DO IT!! I will never ever ever have dogs with the same letter name, or similar sounding names...NEVER again!!
You'll be mixing up their names all. the. TIME!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So many great ideas - thank you! I'm armed with a list for when I meet the wee one this weekend. Hopefully one will stick. (That's how Mia ended up with her name. It wasn't _my _favorite, but it fit her for some reason.)


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote truffle! As for m names, I groom a brown mpoo called Macchiato (sp?)


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

Ohhh I LOVE Maverick. Also what about Vincent? I think that's a lovely name for a boy poodle, so elegent and refined. I thought of it after I named my boy haha. I also liked Edgar. Good luck with your new puppy whatever his new name!


----------

